# 2009 Tea Party Protests: For or Against?



## Yarnchu (Apr 15, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_Tea_Party_protests

I'm personally for the Tea Parties. It isn't that I'm against Obama or Bush, but rather because I don't want to pay higher taxes because what these two administrations have done in the past few months. High taxes aren't always bad, but what we will have to pay for in the future because of some irresponsible people is just mad. This really only applys to the USA right now, but because a large part of the global economy depends on us, it will soon start spreading elsewhere unless something is done. Of course, that is just my opinion, but it seems we hardly get a say in what happens anymore.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 15, 2009)

This hasn't received nearly enough exposure to make an impact of any sort.

Not that I'm hoping it would, but you know.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Apr 15, 2009)

I despise out deteorating Capitalist (more like CRAP-italist), government, and want Communism to prevail and establish me as ruler of the world! That is my dream. Anywho, I'm all for the protests. DOWN WITH THE CAPITALIST PIGS! UP WITH COMMUNIST SOCIETIES!

EDIT: BUCK FUSH!


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 15, 2009)

So, um. If you don't want higher taxes because of what your government is doing then what's the point of the government? If it can't tax it has no money so it can't provide vital services such as a good education and a healthcare syst--oh. 

Okay.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 15, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> I despise out deteorating Capitalist (more like CRAP-italist), government, and want Communism to prevail and establish me as ruler of the world! That is my dream. Anywho, I'm all for the protests. DOWN WITH THE CAPITALIST PIGS! UP WITH COMMUNIST SOCIETIES!
> 
> EDIT: BUCK FUSH!


dude you are the most surreal guy ever



protests are cool but these in particular are dumb.  as far as I can tell, they're not really even sticking to protesting taxes; they're just generally protesting liberalism as they see it


----------



## spaekle (Apr 15, 2009)

teeheehee 'teabagging' Obama

Anyway, yeah. This seems to have become less about taxes and more about "We hate Obama/liberals in general".


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty fucking dumb idea!

EDIT: haha no way, Celestial Blade's been banned? Foam party.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 15, 2009)

> EDIT: haha no way, Celestial Blade's been banned? Foam party.


moar like Communist Party amirite?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha, I remember posting that in a Celestial Blade thread ages ago. It's still just as awesome.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 16, 2009)

i actually have it as my desktop background. :D


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 16, 2009)

This just about sums my opinion up.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 16, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> This just about sums my opinion up.


Owns.

Also Glenn Beck is fucking insane and I hope he one day decides to go and live at the bottom of the sea. Actually, this counts for everyone at Fox News except Shepard Smith. He's way cool.
Check out the Xbox in Fox's Situation Room, hahaha. Was it filmed in someone's basement?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys, this polluting of Boston harbor has to stop.

Okay, now that that's over with, I think it's ridiculous. One of these protests bought 1 million tea bags. As Jon Stewart pointed out, it's wasteful spending to protest "wasteful" spending.

And when has Fox News ever not been insane?


----------



## nastypass (Apr 17, 2009)

hay guise, what's goin' on in thi

	
	
		
		
	


	




s thread?


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 17, 2009)

Obviously f***ing political discussion, or a lack of it, depending how you look at it.

I don't support the wasteful spending to protest wasteful spending, nor do I support any polluting. The point of the protests weren't to bash Obama, but rather some of his economic policies. Some people just took it to "hate the liberals!" and stuff.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah yes, Obama's horrible policies, such as raising taxes on people who get over 250,000 dollars a year (10% less than under Reagan, mind), lowering taxes on poorer people, not wasting a fucking ridiculous amount of money on the dumbest goddamn war next to Israel/Palestine, wanting to funnel more into Arts, Education and Healthcare...
Makes me want to throw up.
Why didn't these protests occur when Bush was leading the country? Biggest spender that side of the pond, mate, didn't hear them complain then. Probably because the money was being used to kill brown people.

I mean this is the average standard of the Tea Party:






I hate the name Tea Party too because it's ruining my image of tea parties forever. Tea parties are awesome.

And all those people with boards calling Obama a Socialist ugggh. I wish he was a Socialist! He's a Centrist. Socialist countries are doing very well thank you anyhow so the 'insult' is irrelevant. I don't go around calling Bush a fascist because he had some far-right ideas either.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 17, 2009)

I hate the tea parties even more because it's ruining my love of history. That, and they're acting like Obama's going to tax them clean, take their houses, rape their daughters and wives, and murder their sons. Because he _feels_ like it.

Also Fox News says they aren't sponsoring any when they put their name in front of one. And are parading it all around their channel.

So not only are they not respecting the people who contributed to making their home as it is, they're ruining a perfectly good drink for all of us.

Don't know how that last one came up.


----------



## H-land (Apr 17, 2009)

From what I'm hearing? I'm against these tea parties.

Strongly.

I am also in opposition to paying that man who was in that link that opal posted to report like that. 
Mostly because while he gets payed to do that, when I try the same thing, I get kicked from IRC channels and slapped and booed. That is to say, I'm jealous.


----------



## see ya (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm reviving this thread because I counter-protested at a Tea Party rally today with my brother, dad, and stepmom, so I have some first-hand insight about these people.

Holy _shit_ are these people crazy. First of all, none of our signs were derogatory towards the Tea Party or even offensive. They were just listing the things Obama has done (including passing health care reform, and CUTTING taxes for the working class). And we were content to just hold our signs out and stand there quietly...

Until the insults and bull baiting started. And it was _bad_.

I knew it was going to be bad when I saw that there was a sign comparing Obama to Hitler. It started with this enormous fat man coming over and saying "Let me tell you about Jesus..." Which sent my father, a man who has read the Bible multiple times, into a fury as he proceeded to pelt the man with scripture about how Jesus would vote for healthcare reform. Then came this crazy old woman who started screaming at us, shouting "LALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU" at our counterarguments, and she then jumped out in front of my stepmom and pretended to trip, fake-screaming all the way (the police guarding the rally had to tell her off, lol) It was then that we knew we had to step it up, so we took our signs to the very center of the rally, where there were sneers and insults abound. Of course, the insults were never backed up, and the people became dumbfounded when we asked them to explain their position. People were covering up our signs with their stupid snake flags, and when my dad put my little three-year old stepsister on his shoulders to keep her out of the mud, one man kept HITTING HER IN THE FACE WITH HIS SIGN. 

And what's worse, they have no cohesive message whatsoever. They scream "CONSTITUTION" and "SOCIALISM" every five seconds without even bothering to explain why (probably because the constitution has NOTHING to do with their message) They use the "Don't Tread On Me" snake, but don't understand what it represents. (It's taxation without representation. THESE PEOPLE HAVE TONS OF REPRESENTATION IN GOVERNMENT) And yes, most of their signs were direct attacks on Obama rather than calling for less government. 

Oh, and did I mention that the only minority person there was my stepmom and her kid? They had this Mexican rapper guy, but judging by how God-awful and emotionless his rap was, I'm willing to bet he was paid to be there just so they wouldn't look like the big bunch of ignorant racists they are. 

This isn't about lower taxes and less government anymore. This is an organization of fear and hatred. It's a cult that's trying to drag America backwards when we're finally, FINALLY starting to progress. I knew all this before I went to this rally, but this drilled it into my head how bad it really is. 

Oh, and we got interviewed by a newspaper. And we might be on TV. We're definitely gonna be on Youtube, so I'll post a video if I find it. We brought a camcorder, but never found time to use it. Also, the police present were great. They stuck pretty close to us and seemed to keep the people who wanted to punch us away. They even told off crazy lady.

EDIT: Oh hey, look! Here's a video of the whole thing! And you get to see the crazy lady in this one, too!


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 7, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> i actually have it as my desktop background. :D


I have it on a t-shirt. Do I win? :D

All this talk of tea and no _actual_ tea is making me so very sad.

My absolute favourite thing to come of this debate: a 10% tax on tanning salons (same reasoning behind taxing tabacco - an unnecessary luxury linked to cancer). 

The outrage?



			
				The lovely Glenn Beck said:
			
		

> For years I’ve suggested that racism was in decline and yeah, there are some, you know, incidents that still happen with regards to racism, but most of the claims I’ve said for years, well, they’re not really real. But I realize now that I was wrong. For I now too feel the pain of racism. Racism has been dropped at my front door and the front door of all lighter-skinned Americans. The health care bill the president just singed into law includes a 10 percent tax on all indoor tanning sessions starting July 1st, and I say, who uses tanning? Is it dark-skinned people? I don’t think so. I would guess that most tanning sessions are from light-skinned Americans. Why would the President of the United Stats of America — a man who says he understands racism, a man who has been confronted with racism — why would he sign such a racist law? Why would he agree to do that? Well now I feel the pain of racism.


(from here)

You couldn't make it up.

I don't understand the mentality of these people at all. These protests, to me, look like a large group of petulant children screaming and kicking because their parents have told them to share.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 7, 2010)

Danni, sharing toys is the first step to Communism! *scare chord*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 7, 2010)

people who scream random insults with no idea what the hell they're talking about. I love orwell.


----------



## see ya (Apr 7, 2010)

It's really bad news when you walk into a rally and this is the first thing you see:







Yes, this is the exact sign I saw.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 7, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> Danni, sharing toys is the first step to Communism! *scare chord*


...the more I think about this, the truer it seems to be o.O



Skymin said:


>


There are no words.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 7, 2010)

Healthcare reform is the most monstrously conceived communist plot we've ever had to face. It's all a plan to introduce foreign substances into our precious bodily fluids!

(...these people believe in reincarnation?)

(...people take these people seriously? D:)

(...wtfh, Glenn Beck???)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 7, 2010)

> For years I’ve suggested that racism was in decline and yeah, there are some, you know, incidents that still happen with regards to racism, but most of the claims I’ve said for years, well, they’re not really real. But I realize now that I was wrong. For I now too feel the pain of racism. Racism has been dropped at my front door and the front door of all lighter-skinned Americans. The health care bill the president just singed into law includes a 10 percent tax on all indoor tanning sessions starting July 1st, and I say, who uses tanning? Is it dark-skinned people? I don’t think so. I would guess that most tanning sessions are from light-skinned Americans. Why would the President of the United Stats of America — a man who says he understands racism, a man who has been confronted with racism — why would he sign such a racist law? Why would he agree to do that? Well now I feel the pain of racism.


It's funny because black people (surprise) do tan.

One of my friends said that the tea party protests weren't racist (that's why they shout nigger at Congressmen) and that the reason there were only white people at the protests is because "there aren't lots of black people in Missouri". Even though black people in Missouri made up 12.04% of the population in 2005 and tea party protests happen in places besides Missouri... like, you know, Washington D.C., a place that does have a lot of black people (55.6%). Uh huh.

I am disgusted by this movement that basically seems to be "anti whatever Obama says".  I'm not even one of those "Obama is awesome people" and their attitude and ignorance... ugh.


----------



## see ya (Apr 7, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> (...these people believe in reincarnation?)
> 
> (...people take these people seriously? D:)


Oh, yes. When asked about the sign, the Tea Partiers did not refuse to condone the crazy with the Hitler sign, nor did they even try to disassociate themselves from him. Instead, they actually proceeded to TRY TO POINT OUT WAYS THAT OBAMA WAS SIMILAR TO HITLER (apparently Hitler wanted universal health care). And I don't mean some of them. I mean ALL OF THEM WHO WERE CONFRONTED WITH THIS. Behold.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 7, 2010)

Skymin, Hitler wanted not only health care, but health care for the Jews, Homosexuals, Retarded People, Gypsies, ect.! Because the Nazis were well known for their equality.

What do you mean I'm being a moron?



These people are nuts.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 7, 2010)

Glenn Beck is full of lol. He dedicated two shows to the subliminal communist-fascist-progressive (wtf?) imagery in the Rockefeller Centre, where the HQ of Fox's biggest rival, NBC iirc, is. Then Keith Olbermann pointed out on Countdown that while NBC's HQ is indeed in the Rockefeller Centre, _so is Fox's._ Nice going there, Glenn.

As for that video of the protest, I have two things to say;

1) These people are seriously not right in the head. Disagreeing with a political stance does not give you the right _to hit a little girl in the face with a sign._
2) Skymin is very pretty.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Hitler did indeed promote healthcare.
_This is clearly the reason why we remember the Nazis as being bad guys._
Oh, hey. Obama eats food. Guess who else ate food? HITLER

How deliberately fucking obtuse do you have to be? Especially to call people like Barney Frank Nazis? Ah, yes, the famous gay Jew faction, well known for the privileges they enjoyed in the Third Reich.


----------



## Minish (Apr 7, 2010)

How the hell can you be generally against tax? Tax is kind of necessary, it's not like "oh hey which would you prefer, keeping all your money or giving some of it to us? What do you mean you want to keep it!?"

Also, it's unfair that they're called Tea Party, I came here expecting to see some kind of protests by people who just want to drink their tea, damnit.

The REINCARNATION sign makes me lol. I love the idea of someone making that and not cracking up.


----------



## see ya (Apr 7, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> 1) These people are seriously not right in the head. Disagreeing with a political stance does not give you the right _to hit a little girl in the face with a sign._


Exactly. You saw how when we hit someone in the face with a sign by accident, we immediately apologized. When they hit a little three-year old with a sign, all we get is "NO SHUT UP I DON'T LIKE YOUR LIES."

Yes, these people are crazy. I love the little red-headed granny. "YOU ACTUALLY BELIEVE THAT? IF TAXES WERE CUT WHY AM I PAYING THEM?!" Gave me my only line in the video. :)



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> 2) Skymin is very pretty.


D'aww haw haw. :3



			
				Cirrus said:
			
		

> How the hell can you be generally against tax? Tax is kind of necessary, it's not like "oh hey which would you prefer, keeping all your money or giving some of it to us? What do you mean you want to keep it!?"


Inorite? I wonder if they realize just how many things their tax dollars pay for that aren't promised by the Constitution (things like running water, electricity, police, firemen, agriculture...need I go on?)


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 7, 2010)

Some friends and I once protested a pro-life event that Sarah Palin spoke at, and yeah, the "stereotype" of ignorant republicans seems to be for the most part pretty accurate. Maybe the idiots are just more vocal, but we got a lot of people talking about the bible, and how gay people are an abomination, and how global warming isn't real, and etc. It's pretty overwhelming.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 10, 2010)

My "favourite" thing about the most extreme people within the pro-life movement is how much they enjoy sending death threats to people and their children.



> Telephone and e-mail threats have escalated to vandalized gas lines, envelopes containing mysterious white powder, bricks thrown through windows and threats of sniper fire against children and grandchildren.


From here

It's not very pro-lifey, is it?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm just wondering... how many others on this topic actually have to _pay_ taxes, in the USA?

To be honest, our taxes are quite low compared to most other developed countries. Everyone wants more services, but complains when they have to pay for them. What are we going to do, ask people to build their own roads, fund their own schools, police their own communities?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 10, 2010)

Mostly just you, Flygon. You're _old_.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 10, 2010)

Kali the Flygon said:


> To be honest, our taxes are quite low compared to most other developed countries.


The way my conservative parents make it sound, other 'developed countries' are godawful places where S̸̛͢͠O͜͞C̕Ì̷̧̀͡À̛̛͘̕L̛͘͟Í͏͘͟Ş̛M̸̨ rules, the government takes your money away from you just to keep you under control, you don't actually have rights, and the police will carry you away for no reason and you'll be locked up forever with no trial. We sure don't want to be like them!

:|


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't tell them that it's £1.20 a litre for petrol ($10 for a gallon of gasoline) over here, while you pay something like 40p a litre ($2.50 a gallon). Rough, possibly outdated prices, but still.

It's true, the high taxation of things like fuel disproportionately affects poor people, but in the hands of a decent government (so we could be waiting a while), the money in taxes could be spent on making railways and public transport in general both decent and affordable. So it'd not only help everyone (the poorest within society in particular) but it'd also help save the planet a little.

Honestly, though, I think UK taxes should be higher (particularly at the top end of earners, though I realize the huge problems with taxing rich people). I think it's absolutely ridiculous that the RNLI and Air Ambulance are funded by charity.



> and the police will carry you away for no reason and you'll be locked up forever with no trial.


To be fair, UK/European police wouldn't carry you away at gunpoint, and when you're locked up, you won't be executed by your own government ):


----------



## see ya (Apr 11, 2010)

Kali the Flygon said:


> I'm just wondering... how many others on this topic actually have to _pay_ taxes, in the USA?


I do, and I'm about to file my first set. Honestly, they're not that big a deal, especially considering all the things they pay for. And since Obama's instituted a pretty substantial tax cut for the working class...

To be perfectly honest, I'm willing to bet that these protests wouldn't be half as big, or even existent, if Obama was white. Sure, you've got like three black Tea Partiers, but you know, African Americans aren't a hive mind. Conservatives exist within their ranks, even crazy ones (case in point, Alan Keyes). Just because a few of them join the Tea Party doesn't make their movement "diverse". The vast majority of this movement are old white people. And look at how much activity this is riling up in the South. You've got that "Confederate History Month" fiasco in Virginia that conveniently didn't mention the whole "slavery" thing, people talking of seceding, Texas amping up its insanity...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 11, 2010)

Skymin said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm willing to bet that these protests wouldn't be half as big, or even existent, if Obama was white. Sure, you've got like three black Tea Partiers, but you know, African Americans aren't a hive mind. Conservatives exist within their ranks, even crazy ones (case in point, Alan Keyes). Just because a few of them join the Tea Party doesn't make their movement "diverse".


This, a buhmillion times. I'm also pretty willing to bet that some (not all) of the stubborn opposition by Republicans in Congress to anything Obama says is because he's black. My wonderfully idealist friends seem to think we live in a ~colorblind~ world, but I'll eat my hat if there aren't Republicans who just don't feel right working under a black man. It says so much about my country, unfortunately. People are always saying that we are so amazing and progressive because "Oh, a black man is our president!" Well, if people don't want to work with that man because he's black, that's not exactly a great thing.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 15, 2010)

Needs more tea and less party.


----------

